# Gateway 3DS, ROM releases & GBAtemp



## Costello (Jun 5, 2013)

Got some news I'd like to share with you today!




*Gateway & existing 3DS roms*
I have just received confirmation from someone who currently has the Gateway 3DS in their hands that the card *does indeed support the existing 3DS ROM dumps*. Which means the existing 243 releases are confirmed to be legit/valid, and _potentially_ playable (depending on the region). There shouldn't be any need to redump games. The source of this information is reliable but I do not wish to disclose their identity as they prefer to keep it secret.

*3DS release info*
GBAtemp will partner with a well-known scene release information site (not naming it until it's confirmed) to provide the latest 3DS rom release information straight on our home page. Obviously, there will be *no roms for download* but you'll be able to get fresh info and discussion on this very site, like back in the day.


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm liking where this is going. Really loved that 0sec releases feature.

(Now if you'd make a section for me to post PS3 Scene releases I'd be in heaven. )


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh how funny it'd be if that partner turns out to be DS Scene


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent. Hopefully now the releases will start to fill up. There are quite a few gaps in releases, currently...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Costy!

Thank you http://www.nds-card.com/!

Thank you http://ds-scene.net/!

;O;


----------



## ImperialX (Jun 5, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Excellent. Hopefully now the releases will start to fill up. There are quite a few gaps in releases, currently...


 

This is what I hope as well. Can you believe that some staple games such as New Super Mario Brosand Fire Emblem still haven't been dumped for the US region?

Interestingly the EU scene has more releases than the US. Still, the completeness leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you gotten any word from your source if this card works with the latest Nintendo 3DS firmware, I haven't seen any posts about what is required in order for this to work..I have the latest firmware which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Have you gotten any word from your source if this card works with the latest Nintendo 3DS firmware, I haven't seen any posts about what is required in order for this to work..I have the latest firmware which is why I'm asking.


 

It works with the lastest firmware. Someone emailed the Gateway 3DS team in the other thread, and they replied that it does.


----------



## ImperialX (Jun 5, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Have you gotten any word from your source if this card works with the latest Nintendo 3DS firmware, I haven't seen any posts about what is required in order for this to work..I have the latest firmware which is why I'm asking.


 

It does work with the latest 5.0.0-11 firmware. Confirmed by Gateway team in the previous thread.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> It works with the lastest firmware. Someone emailed the Gateway 3DS team in the other thread, and they replied that it does.


 
Awesome thanks so much. I was not aware of someone responding with that information. There have been so many posts its tough to find these things



pokefloote said:


> Excellent. Hopefully now the releases will start to fill up. There are quite a few gaps in releases, currently...


 
Since supposedly this card is region locked..I have noticed that all of the US releases of 3DS roms are all from 2012..nothing even remotely recent


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Since supposedly this card is region locked..I have noticed that all of the US releases of 3DS roms are all from 2012..nothing even remotely recent


 

I'd imagine with no previous incentive to dump games they just stopped. The only use for them at the time was to poke around the inside of them, but when this cart is released I'm sure interest will perk right up again. (That and there's like 2-3 teams dumping games.)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> I'd imagine with no previous incentive to dump games they just stopped. The only use for them at the time was to poke around the inside of them, but when this cart is released I'm sure interest will perk right up again. (That and there's like 2-3 teams dumping games.)


 
That's true, no one really thought that the 3DS could be hacked, I sure as heck didnt, that is why I kept on updating when an update became available..so probably more games will come out once this thing comes out, wish it wasnt 80 bucks though, especially since Nintendo can probably put a mandatory update on the game itself, but someone will figure that out eventually so will cross that bridge when we get to it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2013)

omg awesome ty for the news


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jun 5, 2013)

Good work Costello

I hope they don't rush the build of this cart just to get it out the door but its likely.

Great news on all current games working.

Any more information on whether it will be paired with or even work with the Cyber Gadget Save Editor for 3DS?.

I will be adding a few of these to my collection of carts.

I know people compliant about piracy but this offers me the chance to try out games and if I think there worth playing then I'll happily buy the retail game, because I want the guys that make great games to continue making them.

On the plus side 3ds sales should go up in this struggling market because of this cart, the big N should take a little while before trying to block this exploit because it may just hurt them doing so.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 5, 2013)

I do not care how much this costs, because now that it is confirmed, I am buying one.


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 5, 2013)

Did they try with a different region rom?


----------



## natkoden (Jun 5, 2013)

Great, great news.

Releases on the front page, like the old days


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I do not care how much this costs, because now that it is confirmed, I am buying one.


How is anything confirmed? (No offense Costello) We didn't even receive a review sample...the cart hasn't even been made available for purchase. TBH I think the temp is jumping the gun a little, call me a skeptic.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> How is anything confirmed? (No offense Costello) We didn't even receive a review sample...the cart hasn't even been made available for purchase. TBH I think the temp is jumping the gun a little, call me a skeptic.


Because.


> I have just received confirmation from someone who currently has the Gateway 3DS in their hands that the card *does indeed support the existing 3DS ROM dumps*.


Would Costello make a post to say this if he didn't confirm it himself? It's not April, so I am quite confident this is legit.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Because.
> 
> Would Costello make a post to say this if he didn't confirm it himself? It's not April, so I am quite confident this is legit.


IDK, he just says 'someone' lol, could just be some guy from the gateway 3ds team who of course would say "It works, insert money here."


----------



## natkoden (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> IDK, he just says 'someone' lol, could just be some guy from the gateway 3ds team who of course would say "It works, insert money here."


 

that would be too obvious


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> IDK, he just says 'someone' lol, could just be some guy from the gateway 3ds team who of course would say "It works, insert money here."


 

That's something you'll have to bet on because it's anonymous but I'm pretty dang confident in Costello to have legit sources.

A certain _<snip>_ of _<snip>_ better get their site up to date with scene releases, every other rom distributor sucks.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> How is anything confirmed? (No offense Costello) We didn't even receive a review sample...the cart hasn't even been made available for purchase. TBH I think the temp is jumping the gun a little, call me a skeptic.


 
skeptic


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> That's something you'll have to bet on because it's anonymous but I'm pretty dang confident in Costello to have legit sources.
> 
> A certain _<snip>_ of _<snip>_ better get their site up to date with scene releases, every other rom distributor sucks.


I'd just want to know if it's somebody with financial interest or not.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> That's something you'll have to bet on because it's anonymous but I'm pretty dang confident in Costello to have legit sources.
> 
> A certain _<snip>_ of _<snip>_ better get their site up to date with scene releases, every other rom distributor sucks.


Hahahha I see what you did there


----------



## Cartmanuk (Jun 5, 2013)

I received info from a major cart manufacturer on 3rd June 2013 saying that a card is only in testing stages, I have requested samples. These guys are the king of clones so expect a few brands of this cart by Christmas.


----------



## Costello (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> How is anything confirmed? (No offense Costello) We didn't even receive a review sample...the cart hasn't even been made available for purchase. TBH I think the temp is jumping the gun a little, call me a skeptic.


 
You have every right to be skeptical about this.

I wouldn't bet my life on it because I haven't seen it with my own eyes and tested it myself, but unless my source is purposedly trying to discredit us (in which case I'd reveal who they are), I believe it's the truth. 

Besides, the original Gateway card announcement was originally made by Maxconsole which has proven to be a reliable site before. And lastly, a bunch of resellers around the world are already on board with this. Just saying.


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

Costello said:


> You have every right to be skeptical about this.
> 
> I wouldn't bet my life on it because I haven't seen it with my own eyes and tested it myself, but unless my source is purposedly trying to discredit us (in which case I'd reveal who they are), I believe it's the truth.
> 
> Besides, the original Gateway card announcement was originally made by Maxconsole which has proven to be a reliable site before. And lastly, a bunch of resellers around the world are already on board with this. Just saying.


 

That and they've seen the cart work live. I believe they demonstrated it was real, and working on live video feed to the major resellers.


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 5, 2013)

deleted


----------



## str8mjed (Jun 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Oh how funny it'd be if that partner turns out to be DS Scene


 
That's my guess too.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Costello said:


> And lastly, a bunch of resellers around the world are already on board with this. Just saying.


Haha, well, yeah, look at the commotion already, people are almost throwing money at their screens. Who wouldn't wanna sell ~$5 worth of hardware for a 1600% markup to people  I think even if it's a scam somehow, as long as they showcase it in a way that's convincing it would be profitable because people are impatient.
Whoever it is, are they in any way involved with the financial side of these carts?
Other than that, after we get a review here, it'll be confirmed to work (at least temporarily) or confirmed to not work, definitively.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't want to use http://3ds.essh.co/ ?
It is the most complete one I've seen at the moment


----------



## LurkerA (Jun 5, 2013)

Nothing is confirmed before an official review by GBATemp coming..


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

LurkerA said:


> Nothing is confirmed before an official review by GBATemp coming..


Indeed.
Hey Devin, what do you think are the odds of them sending me a free "sample" to "review"? *nudge nudge* 


Spoiler



I sure as fuck am not spending $80


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2013)

^AFAIK, they've allocated all 50 sample units. Otherwise, I would have liked a sample to....er..... review.. yea. Review


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> ^AFAIK, they've allocated all 50 sample units. Otherwise, I would have liked a sample to....er..... review.. yea. Review


50? Source?


----------



## drobb (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like it's about time to start collecting up those roms. Hopefully some gaps will be filled and/or (wishful thinking) they will get region free working.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> That and they've seen the cart work live. I believe they demonstrated it was real, and working on live video feed to the major resellers.


Why wouldn't they post this video on their website?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2013)

It was in someone's email in the prev thread iirc. I'll try to find it later.  At least I think it was on GBATemp. Could be on DS Scene. Memory's foggy atm.


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Why wouldn't they post this video on their website?


 

There is a video on their website of the cart working?

EDIT: Looks like they said it'll ship by the end of this month. Looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 5, 2013)

I might actually get some use out of my 3DS now. Right now my son just uses it to play Mario.

The team must be pretty confident this is unpatchable and I imagine it looks like an original game from Nintendo's end otherwise this could end up being a quick cash grab then everyone is left with non functioning carts.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Thug said:


> I might actually get some use out of my 3DS now. Right now my son just uses it to play Mario.
> 
> The team must be pretty confident this is unpatchable and I imagine it looks like an original game from Nintendo's end otherwise this could end up being a quick cash grab then everyone is left with non functioning carts.


*places chips on the latter*

Honestly, all they have to do is synchronize orders (which they're going to), let everybody preorder/buy at a specified time (which they're going to), process all of the orders simultaneously, wait for the money to clear and then send them all out simultaneously. They just made profit and they can now disappear before the bad news has a chance to spread. They're free to take their time (no competition) so they have no chance of wasting money in over-production.


----------



## eyecat14 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not surprised this thing is 60+ bucks, it has literally no competition......yet.....heheheheheh


----------



## China tomato (Jun 5, 2013)

So exciting！


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like my 3DS is going underground and will never go on Wifi ever again until it's safe to use with this flashcart. I'm buying this asap.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> 50? Source?


 






Because I myself emailed them myself inquiring about a sample. 

EDIT: Blackened chunks are just things like my name, I'm not concealing information by the way.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Because I emailed them myself inquiring about a sample.
> 
> EDIT: Blackened chunks are just things like my name, I'm not concealing information by the way.


Foiled again!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Foiled again!


 

I was honestly surprised, as well. Having done this for several years, it just means that there are more important fish out there to fry. No big deal, honestly though. In fact, I would rather prefer it go to more experienced folk actually involved in the scene. Most likely will get one from one of my retailer friends/contacts who contacted me several days ago about this, and run a unit as a test for an actual review.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I was honestly surprised, as well. Having done this for several years, it just means that there are more important fish out there to fry. No big deal, honestly though. In fact, I would rather prefer it go to more experienced folk actually involved in the scene. Most likely will get one from one of my retailer friends/contacts who contacted me several days ago about this, and run a unit as a test for an actual review.


Lol but really, this is as bare-bones of a cart as you can get, a mostly intelligent child could review this. They're just getting freebies


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

It's _never_ about the freebies. For me, it's about helping buyers make the decision about whether or not a $60-80 purchase is warranted. It's not a large amount to drop, but certainly not a small one, and I want to help ease those concerns in any way. As a reviewer myself, my number one priority is to help people first. The community always comes before me.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> It's _never_ about the freebies. For me, it's about helping buyers make the decision about whether or not a $60-80 purchase is warranted. It's not a large amount to drop, but certainly not a small one, and I want to help ease those concerns in any way. As a reviewer myself, my number one priority is to help people first. The community always comes before me.


I'm sure the fact that it's a freebie has more impact than nothing  The only thing you gotta do is write an article. I'd do that, for this cart it should be simple, the most time consuming thing Devin will have to do is repetitively pop the cart/sd card in and out of his pc/3ds to test roms and he could just stick to popular ones.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow good news, I love where is this going  

Am I wrong or does Donkey Kong country 3DS, Resident Evil: R, Metal Gear: SSE takes up 32GB of space  (that's not possible, is it?!?!)


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Wow good news, I love where is this going
> 
> Am I wrong or does Donkey Kong country 3DS, Resident Evil: R, Metal Gear: SSE takes up 32GB of space  (that's not possible, is it?!?!)
> 
> View attachment 2835


That's in Mega bits, they're 4 GB


----------



## str8mjed (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Wow good news, I love where is this going
> 
> Am I wrong or does Donkey Kong country 3DS, Resident Evil: R, Metal Gear: SSE takes up 32GB of space  (that's not possible, is it?!?!)
> 
> View attachment 2835


 
It's a bit  not a byte.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Wow good news, I love where is this going
> 
> Am I wrong or does Donkey Kong country 3DS, Resident Evil: R, Metal Gear: SSE takes up 32GB of space  (that's not possible, is it?!?!)
> 
> View attachment 2835


 
A lot of people make that mistake, it's quite funny really


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

I plan on testing every US rom dump that I can get my hands on. It'd feel more complete in that fashion, and really only testing popular games wouldn't really be that good of a review. If all the popular games ran, but the shovelware didn't. I'm also interested in what the actual board looks like in the shelling. Which I'll attempt to take pictures of assuming it wouldn't break the thing.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> That's in Mega bits, they're 4 GB


 


Pong20302000 said:


> alot of people make that mistake, its quite funny really


 

Ahhh I'm relieved now, thanks. I thought something was fishy.
4GB in compare to 32GB has much more sense. I thought those where MB xD 

Yeah well, carry on, don't mind me...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Ahhh i'm relieved now, thanks. I thought something was fishy.
> 4GB in compare to 32GB has much more sense. I thought those where MB xD
> 
> Yeah well, carry on, don't mind me...


 
Yeah I posted this where I can so people can work it out

1024 Mbit = 128MB
2048 Mbit = 256MB
4096 Mbit = 512MB
8192 Mbit = 1GB
16384 Mbit = 2GB
32768 Mbit = 4GB
Basically multiply bytes by 8 to get the numbers of bits.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> I'm sure the fact that it's a freebie has more impact than nothing  The only thing you gotta do is write an article. I'd do that, for this cart it should be simple, the most time consuming thing Devin will have to do is repetitively pop the cart/sd card in and out of his pc/3ds to test roms and he could just stick to popular ones.


 

Oh no no no, there's a LOT more that goes on. It starts with building a solid reputation based on prior experience. Most retailers, especially for new things, would not want a junior kid reviewing the newest items, especially if it's gonna have a large impact on the gaming community. When I first started, it was things like screen protectors or cases. After a few solid items, it moved on to flashcarts. Then I started getting expedited shipping because they wanted me to be an early bird. When you get to the point of reviewing flashcarts, you really start to earn the fact that it's a freebie. The payment I as a reviewer pay is the time I spend actually planning and writing the review (which can be quite irksome at times) and my expertise in helping people make good decisions. I've paid for the right to review based on several years of hard earned trust with these retailers. When your reputation slowly is built up, you'll get that random message saying, hey we want you back in the game for us.

It also is not about "just writing an article." I have to choose my words VERRRRRRY carefully as to making myself sound professional. A typical review for me goes for about 12 hours, maybe a few hours more, even. Think about it. Minimum wage in my city is around $8.50. If I spend 12+ hours, I'm going well approximately a hundred dollars into work hours. I put a lot of thought into what I say, so that not one sentence gets wasted. Sometimes you get a douche retailer who wants you to change your opinion. Happens all the time.  A LOT more goes into the reviewing process than what you think it is.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> I plan on testing every US rom dump that I can get my hands on. It'd feel more complete in that fashion, and really only testing popular games wouldn't really be that good of a review. If all the popular games ran, but the shovelware didn't. I'm also interested in what the actual board looks like in the shelling. Which I'll attempt to take pictures of assuming it wouldn't break the thing.


Yeah, I figured, it would be good to include a variety of file sizes anyway. Sounds like a real stress test on the contacts  Do you have any other region 3DS? People are gonna be curious to see it work on those, too. The cart itself I can only assume is being made somewhere in the west. (someone commented on their grammatically correct sentence structure [inb4 datsracist.gif])


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Yeah I posted this where I can so people can work it out
> 
> 1024 Mbit = 128MB
> 2048 Mbit = 256MB
> ...


[/quote]

http://www.matisse.net/bitcalc/


----------



## Deferet (Jun 5, 2013)

so... should I be looking for all my spare micro sd cards now?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 5, 2013)

Now that it's confirmed real, I'm definitely getting one. Have to find a convenient way to store all those MicroSDs though that takes as little space as possible (and a way to label them)


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Oh no no no, there's a LOT more that goes on. It starts with building a solid reputation based on prior experience. Most retailers, especially for new things, would not want a junior kid reviewing the newest items, especially if it's gonna have a large impact on the gaming community. When I first started, it was things like screen protectors or cases. After a few solid items, it moved on to flashcarts. Then I started getting expedited shipping because they wanted me to be an early bird. When you get to the point of reviewing flashcarts, you really start to earn the fact that it's a freebie. The payment I as a reviewer pay is dealing with these manufacturers (who can be quite irksome at times) and my expertise in helping people make good decisions. I've paid for the right to review based on several years of hard earned trust with these retailers. When your reputation slowly is built up, you'll get that random message saying, hey we want you back in the game for us.
> 
> It also is not about "just writing an article." I have to choose my words VERRRRRRY carefully as to making myself sound professional. A typical review for me goes for about 12 hours, maybe a few hours more, even. I put a lot of thought into what I say, so that not one sentence gets wasted. Sometimes you get a douche retailer who wants you to change your opinion. Happens all the time.  A LOT more goes into the reviewing process than what you think it is.


Meh, if it was me I'd stick to the facts and take requests for information if I couldn't think of anything else to cover. Anybody that wants you to change your opinion is a slimeball.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Meh, if it was me I'd stick to the facts and take requests for information if I couldn't think of anything else to cover. Anybody that wants you to change your opinion is a slimeball.


 

I _never_ change my opinion. Doing so is asking me to violate my own integrity as a reviewer. I basically tell the retailer that any issues that they have should be taken up with manufacturing, as they're the ones responsible for making the product the way it is. I simply report the facts as they're given, and based on my own tests.

Now, if you will excuse me, it is almost 2AM and I have something to catch at 4AM.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deferet said:


> so... should I be looking for all my spare micro sd cards now?





The Real Jdbye said:


> Now that it's confirmed real, I'm definitely getting one. Have to find a convenient way to store all those MicroSDs though that takes as little space as possible (and a way to label them)





DiabloStorm said:


> Sigh, you only need one. Supposedly only an 8 Gig...Why exactly wouldn't a 4GB sd card work? It's the exact size of the largest ROM file size...


This would also be a good idea  
(I prefer the bottom one)


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Deferet said:


> so... should I be looking for all my spare micro sd cards now?





The Real Jdbye said:


> Now that it's confirmed real, I'm definitely getting one. Have to find a convenient way to store all those MicroSDs though that takes as little space as possible (and a way to label them)


Sigh, you only need one. Supposedly only an 8 Gig...Why exactly wouldn't a 4GB sd card work? It's the exact size of the largest ROM file size...


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

Sadly I do not, but I will be having some assistance with that part. Don't worry. I believe someone said the team was in Europe? Plus I'm definitely sure they're sending out plenty of those review samples to many different regional sites, so they should be able to cover systems I can't test it in.

Definitely agree with Ryukouki, while in the broader sense this review would seem pretty easier. But when you get really down into it, reviewing stuff does take some effort. The first review I did, I was guided by Another World and Costello. I adapted AW's layout to fit the needs of my reviews. Quite a bit of changes had to be made to my original draft, and now I tend to ask others to read my reviews before posting just to be sure the wording is fluid as well as easily understood.

Another thing that irks me which again Ryukouki mentioned is pushy review suppliers. I dislike when they set deadlines, not because I feel like I'm time restraint but because they typically don't give me enough time to fully experience the item. So I tend to shy away from those, as well as suppliers that try to influence you by paying you off or sending you extra goodies. I've also done this once before, and have regret it since. Absolutely do not change your opinion because other people dislike it. That doesn't mean become hard headed, and put your review above what people are saying about it. Listen to criticism, and from there adapt. And if something happens later on that affects the rating you've given the item don't be afraid to change it, but also explain why.

And I've pretty much derailed this thing, and for that I apologize. Please do continue.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent. I'll see if I could get this.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> Sadly I do not, but I will be having some assistance with that part. Don't worry. I believe someone said the team was in Europe? Plus I'm definitely sure they're sending out plenty of those review samples to many different regional sites, so they should be able to cover systems I can't test it in.
> 
> Definitely agree with Ryukouki, while in the broader sense this review would seem pretty easier. But when you get really down into it, reviewing stuff does take some effort. The first review I did, I was guided by Another World and Costello. I adapted AW's layout to fit the needs of my reviews. Quite a bit of changes had to be made to my original draft, and now I tend to ask others to read my reviews before posting just to be sure the wording is fluid as well as easily understood.
> 
> ...


I for one don't mind, you're being informative. How did your email conversation go? Was there any indication of any shady business going on? Bribery?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

When I wrote my very first review, I was under the tutelage of PharaohsVizier, and I ended up revising a significant amount of the review to meet the quality standard. Today, I really look up to the standards of people like Another World, or even his own protegees, like you Devin!  And I totally agree on the idea of a time restraint. That is the thing that drives me mad and they don't even pay me off with goodies. It's more of a DO IT NOW for us to get purchases. Either way while I see where they're coming from at a business standpoint, rushing me is not going to produce the desired result.  But MAN some of the retailer horror stories, you wouldn't even imagine. I'll close off by saying I had a retailer demand I come to China, abandon my family, and participate in their retail schemes to help them make sales.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 5, 2013)

got the complete 243 roms information now on the database guys 

screw you slow other places that take forever to get their info


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> I for one don't mind, you're being informative. How did your email conversation go? Was there any indication of any shady business going on? Bribery?


 

None that I could see. They seemed excited to send us a review sample, but other than that no shady business or bribery. From my personal experience they seem to be legitimate, but I hope this doesn't become another Cobra ODE device. Where we see some updates on progress, and then go into the dark for months on end. But considering the amount of information we're getting, and the multiple sources confirming the Gateway 3DS' existence I'd say it's real.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 5, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> got the complete 243 roms information now on the database guys
> 
> screw you slow other places that take forever to get their info


 

Pong info ftw!


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> When I wrote my very first review, I was under the tutelage of PharaohsVizier, and I ended up revising a significant amount of the review to meet the quality standard. Today, I really look up to the standards of people like Another World, or even his own protegees, like you Devin!  And I totally agree on the idea of a time restraint. That is the thing that drives me mad and they don't even pay me off with goodies. It's more of a DO IT NOW for us to get purchases. Either way while I see where they're coming from at a business standpoint, rushing me is not going to produce the desired result.  But MAN some of the retailer horror stories, you wouldn't even imagine. I'll close off by saying I had a retailer demand I come to China, abandon my family, and participate in their retail schemes to help them make sales.


Where you forever slaved away in the sweatshops...


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

They also wanted me to take part in video conferences with their executive team. I would NOT be surprised if it was a bunch of seedy folk in a basement or garage hunched around a foldaway table. The guy that asked me this... oh lord. Worst "employer" ever. Seriously.


----------



## LurkerA (Jun 5, 2013)

It's weird that they keep change their resellers list(http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers.html) constantly...


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> They also wanted me to take part in video conferences with their executive team. I would NOT be surprised if it was a bunch of seedy folk in a basement or garage hunched around a foldaway table. The guy that asked me this... oh lord. Worst "employer" ever. Seriously.


 

I'm definitely going to have to PM you to hear more about these stories.  In order to stay on topic I figured I'd ask a general question.

Typically flashcarts are updated by launching custom code that updates the flashcart. However since we can't launch custom code in 3DS mode, and since I believe the Gateway 3DS team mentioned that this won't do anything in DS mode. How would we accomplish such a thing? My only idea is that it comes with one of those custom USB upgraders. As seen below. (This would also be perfect for restoring, and backing up saves.)

http://www.bestekauf.com/17-65-large/cyclods-ievolution-fur-nintendo-ds-dsi-3ds.jpg


----------



## str8mjed (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> Sadly I do not, but I will be having some assistance with that part. Don't worry. I believe someone said the team was in Europe? Plus I'm definitely sure they're sending out plenty of those review samples to many different regional sites, so they should be able to cover systems I can't test it in.
> 
> Definitely agree with Ryukouki, while in the broader sense this review would seem pretty easier. But when you get really down into it, reviewing stuff does take some effort. The first review I did, I was guided by Another World and Costello. I adapted AW's layout to fit the needs of my reviews. Quite a bit of changes had to be made to my original draft, and now I tend to ask others to read my reviews before posting just to be sure the wording is fluid as well as easily understood.
> 
> ...


 

I have an Australian 3DS.  and I'm going to buy the Gateway 3DS


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> I'm definitely going to have to PM you to hear more about these stories.  In order to stay on topic I figured I'd ask a general question.
> 
> Typically flashcarts are updated by launching custom code that updates the flashcart. However since we can't launch custom code in 3DS mode, and since I believe the Gateway 3DS team mentioned that this won't do anything in DS mode. How would we accomplish such a thing? My only idea is that it comes with one of those custom USB upgraders. As seen below. (This would also be perfect for restoring, and backing up saves.)
> 
> http://www.bestekauf.com/17-65-large/cyclods-ievolution-fur-nintendo-ds-dsi-3ds.jpg


I figure you were on topic, since we were discussing the gateway 3ds's validity (the cart and the team) words like "confirmed" were flying around since the first post


----------



## Arras (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Sigh, you only need one. Supposedly only an 8 Gig...Why exactly wouldn't a 4GB sd card work? It's the exact size of the largest ROM file size...


Because 4GB MicroSDs are never really 4GB, they are usually about 4,000,000,000 bytes, which comes down to 3.75GB or something like that.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Sigh, you only need one. Supposedly only an 8 Gig...Why exactly wouldn't a 4GB sd card work? It's the exact size of the largest ROM file size...


Because memory (cards, HDDs, stuff) manufacturers count 1000 bits as one kilobit, 1000 kilobits as a megabit and so on, while programmers use the 1024 bits kilobit. So a "4 gigabyte" memory card is only 3.725 actual gigabytes.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> Because memory (cards, HDDs, stuff) manufacturers count 1000 bits as one kilobit, 1000 kilobits as a megabit and so on, while programmers use the 1024 bits kilobit. So a "4 gigabyte" memory card is only 3.725 actual gigabytes.


Ah, shit, I forgot about that.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would start collecting 3DS roms just like the rest of you, but until we start getting some US dumps of some of these games, or region lock is eliminated, it would be kind of pointless, wouldn't it?


----------



## Devin (Jun 5, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> I would start collecting 3DS roms just like the rest of you, but until we start getting some US dumps of some of these games, or region lock is eliminated, it would be kind of pointless, wouldn't it?


 

Huh? There are 107 US 3DS rom dumps that were confirmed to work on it.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> Huh? There are 107 US 3DS rom dumps that were confirmed to work on it.


 
I was going off of what someone was saying that there were some US version of 3DS games that were yet to be dumped.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

I want sonic generations


----------



## drobb (Jun 5, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> I was going off of what someone was saying that there were some US version of 3DS games that were yet to be dumped.


 

well yeah there are some that haven't been dumped, but then again there are some US ds games that haven't either.  besides as stated there are still 107 working US dumps.

all this talk of dumps makes me have to go to the bathroom


----------



## Etheboss (Jun 5, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Thank you Costy!
> 
> Thank you http://www.nds-card.com/!
> 
> ...


Hmm...anybody tried the ds-scene site? I get the following: NOTICE: This domain name expired on 06/01/2013 and is pending renewal or deletion.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2013)

Etheboss said:


> Hmm...anybody tried the ds-scene site? I get the following: NOTICE: This domain name expired on 06/01/2013 and is pending renewal or deletion.


Yea. It's been like that for 2 days already. Hopefully they'll renew it soon


----------



## natkoden (Jun 5, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Yea. It's been like that for 2 days already. Hopefully they'll renew it soon


 

with a porn site


----------



## Aman27deep (Jun 5, 2013)

Very exciting. Ordering my 3ds soon.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Aman27deep said:


> Very exciting. Ordering my 3ds soon.


 
And they said Flash-Carts are bad for Nintendo's income. This way their Consoles will sell like crazy and also if by playing games for free you may become a fan of some game you would newer buy because you thought you newer buy it, and if you become a fan, you buy original cartridge and support the developers that way.

I say it's a Win-Win situation 

P.S. that's how I became a fan of Metroid and Zelda games. I would newer ever buy zelda because I thought it was stupid! but when I had chance to play it for FREE I was like ok, let's try this piece of s*** and it turns out the game was damn fantastic!! and now I'm a fan for a life and I would buy original if I think it's good, which means I must play it first 
The rest is history


----------



## Aman27deep (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> And they said Flash-Carts are bad for Nintendo's income. This way their Consoles will sell like crazy and also if by playing games for free you may become a fan of some game you would newer buy because you thought you newer buy it, and if you become a fan, you buy original cartridge and support the developers that way.
> 
> I say it's a Win-Win situation
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean.

I've owned every single Nintendo handheld console except the 3DS in my life.

GB pocket (the yellow one), GB color, GBA (non back light one), and the NDSL.

But I've never bought more than 5 games for any of them.

My first flash cart was the DSTT for my DS and even after playing the Rom I bought 4 games I never would've bought otherwise.

I'm a super mega fan of pokémon and Zelda myself.


----------



## virgildraco (Jun 5, 2013)

does anybody have a website where we can see all the 3DS retail games?


----------



## Aman27deep (Jun 5, 2013)

virgildraco said:


> does anybody have a website where we can see all the 3DS retail games?



There are currently 139 retail games available in the North American market as of March 26, 2013.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_games


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Aman27deep said:


> I understand what you mean.
> 
> I've owned every single Nintendo handheld console except the 3DS in my life.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, I Had like 6 Games for DS and about8-9 GBA but newer had chance to play all those games that exist before I met R4 and DSTWO 

Damn, if Nintendo games are just a little cheaper..let's say..50% cheaper, then I even wouldn't thinking about buying some Ninti game, it would be easy than (just my imagination  )

Strangely, I have exactly the same opinion about Pokemon games as I had for Zelda.. I think someday I might try some Pokemon game. I know when I was a Kid, I LOVED pokemon anime!


----------



## Mario92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> And they said Flash-Carts are bad for Nintendo's income. This way their Consoles will sell like crazy and also if by playing games for free you may become a fan of some game you would newer buy because you thought you newer buy it, and if you become a fan, you buy original cartridge and support the developers that way.
> 
> I say it's a Win-Win situation
> 
> snip


 
Again with piracy speculations. Just consider that Nintendo may sell 3DS consoles with loss or zero profit and that some people will never pay if they have opinion not to. I also think that 3DS may get bit more popular by this but it can also go horribly wrong and bury the whole console to grave and we'll be stuck with games that are released and showelware.


----------



## PsyBlade (Jun 5, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Sigh, you only need one. Supposedly only an 8 Gig...Why exactly wouldn't a 4GB sd card work? It's the exact size of the largest ROM file size...


the roms are 4GiB
the SDcards are ~4GB which is about 7% less

3ds roms can be trimmed but gateway might not support that

see http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-first-3ds-flashcart.348900/page-9#post-4663636


----------



## OscarRamos (Jun 5, 2013)

Devin said:


> It works with the lastest firmware. Someone emailed the Gateway 3DS team in the other thread, and they replied that it does.


 
I have to agree with Devin. I too emailed Gateway-3DS and they told me that it does work with the current firmware for the Nintendo 3DS. They also said "Do not update the current firmware". I'm guessing they would like to test out the newest updates in seeing if the chip still works. But this should not be new news to you as the R4i explains the samething


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it would be a little more intelligent to wait it out. Further development after this one will show how to play games of different regions.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2013)

book me one right now


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> I think it would be a little more intelligent to wait it out. further development after this one will show how to play games of different regions.


 Assuming they do real development aka finding an exploit that allows them to run their own code to bypass the region check. Basically all they did is emulating a game cart, but they have no access to the software, which is why a loader will not happen. Team Cyclops once said they are working on making DSiWare playable but they failed. This team claims all sort of things but they will fail, too. Gateway 3DS is just quick money for them.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 5, 2013)

HYPED. GETTING THIS FOR SURE. And if there is no multi-game loader, who cares? There are games I want to complete, and don't play others, or else it gets me a bit strange.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 5, 2013)

So is this a cart then that will be stuck on the one game to one Micro SD card then or is a loader on its way at some point?  

I thought I read at the at start that the first video was only showing a game on each micro SD because it was taken before the loader was completed?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 5, 2013)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet news!
Temp is taking on a retro feel again ;D


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is excellent news for the 3DS, I predict a rise in console sales, which will bring more game developers, then more choices for the consumer.. Everybody wins!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 5, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> So is this a cart then that will be stuck on the one game to one Micro SD card then or is a loader on its way at some point?
> 
> I thought I read at the at start that the first video was only showing a game on each micro SD because it was taken before the loader was completed?



They said they are working on a loader, nobody knows if it will ever be completed.


----------



## trigao (Jun 5, 2013)

If the save works properly I don't bother to use zillions of micro sd cards and no online features, for those games I'll buy original ones


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jun 5, 2013)

People say piracy hurts developers but for me that was not true, I mean when I was a kid a friend of mine showed me how to play gameboy games on pc, when he did, the games that I liked I bought, and when I say bought I mean bought 40+ gameboy games, and the one I did not like I just deleted them. This was about 15 to 16 year's ago and I if never had got into downloading "backup" gameboy games I would have never bought as many great games. hell if it wasn't for roms I probably would have not bought a lot of great games. But now with youtube and a lot of great LPer's I don't find it necessary to download roms and see if I like the game to buy it.

I guess for me it was like renting a game to try if I liked it then buying it if I did.


----------



## PityOnU (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there currently any way for users to dump their own games?

If not, this is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> Is there currently any way for users to dump their own games?
> 
> If not, this is bad and you should feel bad.


 
If there's not, figure out a way to dump them yourself .


----------



## wojiaolsya (Jun 5, 2013)

Wahahaha good news ! I like it ~


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I guess for me it was like renting a game to try if I liked it then buying it if I did.



If I was in less of a rush I would stop and pick issues but I should note that developers do get paid for rentals.



PityOnU said:


> Is there currently any way for users to dump their own games?
> 
> If not, this is bad and you should feel bad.



Perhaps it is is the engineer/scientist within but same net result (give or take stuff about uploading for those methods that use uploads) means that is at best a matter of how seriously you want to take Nintendo's policy on the matter.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 5, 2013)

So, on the one hand, it would be much more sensible to wait... being blocked by updates, better cards coming later, etc. On the other hand, looking at the roms list there are a fair number of games I'd like to try that I don't already have, since I didn't want to spend the money without playing it first (and I have around 15 3DS games... at least 3 of which I wouldn't have bought without eshop demos. Rental is not an option around me.). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## trigao (Jun 5, 2013)

There are so many games I want to play, but I don't think it is worth 75$ (based on pricing range here in brazil).


----------



## Dark (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll wait it out until they make one with a proper save function.


----------



## AgentChet (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like we have a future; whether it be for the good or the bad; Its happening either way. 
They will need to fix the save issue
If Possible; add multi rom support
Prepare themselves to make patches for Nintendo's new firmware we all know they will release.


----------



## Parasite X (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally 3DS roms will finally be in our grasp I can't wait to download 3DS roms who cares about homebrew games I care about rom hacks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> who cares about homebrew games I care about rom hacks.



You do need homebrew to be able to do ROM hacks, especially on systems with a modern thinking security setup.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2013)

soo  does this mean tempbot is coming back?


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't this team say the cart works with all current 3ds games, but not all the games are dumped and publicly released, so does that mean this team has dumped the remaining roms themselves I wonder, hmm.


----------



## overdriver (Jun 5, 2013)

great news!
I hope that they update to run homebrew.. specially emulator.  All I want is virtual boy emulator on 3DS 
I do agree that I also buy more game if I can try it first..


----------



## Mementos (Jun 5, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Didn't this team say the cart works with all current 3ds games, but not all the games are dumped and publicly released, so does that mean this team has dumped the remaining roms themselves I wonder, hmm.


 
I hear this for the first time, as far as I know, the team never told something like this.
Also Costello confirmed (in tbis threat, first post lol), that those dumps are working, read this news carefully:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-rom-releases-gbatemp.348966/


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mementos said:


> I hear this for the first time, as far as I know, the team never told something like this.
> Also Costello confirmed (in tbis threat, first post lol), that those dumps are working, read this news carefully:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-rom-releases-gbatemp.348966/


 
I thought it said on one of the reseller sites, but I could be wrong, maybe it said roms not games, but I'm still curious if they have  the ability to dump.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 5, 2013)

Parasite X said:


> who cares about homebrew games I care about rom hacks.


Too bad *this won't run ROM hacks*.  That'd be a modified ROM with invalid signatures which will not load.



Mementos said:


> I hear this for the first time, as far as i know, the team never told something like this.
> Also Costello confirmed (in this threat, first post lol), that those dumps are working, read this news carefully:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-rom-releases-gbatemp.348966/


The news says that all the existing dumps work.

But not all existing games have existing dumps.


----------



## Parasite X (Jun 5, 2013)

°





FAST6191 said:


> You do need homebrew to be able to do ROM hacks, especially on systems with a modern thinking security setup.



I was talking about homebrew games but I agree with you about rom hacks.



Rydian said:


> Too bad *this won't run ROM hacks*. That'd be a modified ROM with invalid signatures which will not load.
> 
> The news says that all the existing dumps work.
> 
> But not all existing games have existing dumps.


Oh well we still win.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> Didn't this team say the cart works with all current 3ds games, but not all the games are dumped and publicly released, so does that mean this team has dumped the remaining roms themselves I wonder, hmm.



If the team can not run modified games and all known dumps work then otherwise undumped ROMs, assuming it is just pointlessness that saw the be undumped, are quite likely to work. Even if they could run modified games I doubt the team would have hacked some 241 games.

There may be some AP in the future but that is a different matter.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Horrible idea. If this ever gets released, we'll have a steady diet of shovelware and crap until the 4DS gets released.

I wouldn't buy one anyway this early into the scene. It's going to be another x-rom or DS-Xtreme or CycloDSi. A ridiculously overpriced thing that doesn't work very well, and ends up unsupported by the team.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2013)

Even through the shovelware haze, the DS took the place as one of the most popular handheld consoles. Released or not, it is still going to make huge sales with the slew of games coming out later this year.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 5, 2013)

superspudz2000 said:


> Horrible idea. If this ever gets released, we'll have a steady diet of shovelware and crap until the 4DS gets released.


Just like the DS, right?

Wait no, Pokemon games out the ass, Zelda, and more, with the shovelware being because of the system's popularity.


----------



## Mementos (Jun 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Too bad *this won't run ROM hacks*. That'd be a modified ROM with invalid signatures which will not load.
> 
> 
> The news says that all the existing dumps work.
> ...


 
Yeah sorry, missunderstood it =)


----------



## kassandra22 (Jun 5, 2013)

>going to get this
>play the hell out of my 3ds
>I'm gonna support atlus by buying SMT 4
>I'm gonna support gamefreak by buying pokemon x and y

some people just want to watch the world burn, some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 5, 2013)

superspudz2000 said:


> Horrible idea.


Would you rather them not even try to make a 3DS flashcart at all? This is the first of its kind. Production teams will eventually expand upon this "horrible idea" and make it better.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like the DS, right?
> 
> Wait no, Pokemon games out the ass, Zelda, and more, with the shovelware being because of the system's popularity.


 

System's popularity is a powerful force especially with all of the competition out there. Speaking of which, I'm 90% guaranteed to buy a 3ds within the next month.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 5, 2013)

This is great news. Especially since my birthday is next week. Looks like I'm getting my 3DS after all.


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 5, 2013)

I smell a Nintendo 3DS update coming soon.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 5, 2013)

TackyPie said:


> I smell a Nintendo 3DS update coming soon.


It'd be pretty funny (and disappointing at the same time) if one of the review samples were sent to a Nintendo employee under disguise. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## virgildraco (Jun 5, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like the DS, right?
> 
> Wait no, Pokemon games out the ass, Zelda, and more, with the shovelware being because of the system's popularity.


Indeed, a lot of great titles came out even after the R4 tsunami, the shin megami tensei series, 3 awesome castlevania games, a lot of pokemons, zelda, kingdom heats, and I'm forgetting many more especially the Japanese ones, hacking the 3DS doesn't mean good games won't come out any more.


----------



## Toonne (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello!

Just wanted to let you know of a site I use to make sure what releases exist for 3ds:
http://www.srrdb.com/browse/category:3ds/1

If you have a 3ds game you will also with the files from this
site be able to re-construct the original rar-files (scene release)!

The site also gives you more information about the release than
any other site I've found out do (not the actual game).


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 5, 2013)

Why does GBAtemp need a partner to track scene releases?


----------



## crazyj3ss (Jun 5, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> And they said Flash-Carts are bad for Nintendo's income. This way their Consoles will sell like crazy and also if by playing games for free you may become a fan of some game you would newer buy because you thought you newer buy it, and if you become a fan, you buy original cartridge and support the developers that way.


 

Nice idea but I'll probably be going with a twist to that. Surely I'll use it to 'test out' games but, because it's obviously unknown at this point how online, updates, and all that will play out, I'll likely only use it for single-player games that I have no interest in connecting online with or that don't make use anyways. Anything that requires being online a good deal to get the best out of it(Pokemon or any heavily multi-player games really) I'll definitely get a retail copy of.

Sorry if this slightly off topic but I can't wait until we are able to have carts that run emulators because I'm more interested in using the 3DS as a proper all-in-one retro console than I am about using it for pirated 3DS games.


----------



## ikh (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links I've found have said 1-2 hours. I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 5, 2013)

ikh said:


> Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links iv found have said 1-2 hours. i know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


 
I have Sonic Generations (EUR) I prepared it just in case..  and it's 1GB in size.
It took me couple of minutes to Download...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 5, 2013)

ikh said:


> Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links I've found have said 1-2 hours. I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


 
I dl'ed luigi's mansion 2. 879 MB


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 6, 2013)

ikh said:


> Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links I've found have said 1-2 hours. I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


 
I have pokemon rumble blast, 2,3GB and street fighter 4 3D, 2,5 GB.


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2013)

ikh said:


> Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links I've found have said 1-2 hours. I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


 

CaveStory 3DS- 500MBs
Roms 51-100- 33GBs
Resident Evil Revelations- 4GBs
Metal Gear Solid 3D Snake Eater- 4GBs
Tales of the Abyss-2GBs

I've got to grab the rest of the US roms out there.


----------



## lukands (Jun 6, 2013)

I realize some 3DS games are larger (1-2 GB range) but I've been checking out some dumps, just want to confirm if some are still on the small size (100-300 MB range)?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 6, 2013)

lukands said:


> I realize some 3DS games are larger (1-2 GB range) but I've been checking out some dumps, just want to confirm if some are still on the small size (100-300 MB range)?


I imagine there are. I haven't looked into the dumps since they were first released a long time ago (partly because I forgot where I saw them), but I imagine there are kids games, puzzle games, etc. that don't take up much space. At the moment it seems fairly irrelevant, though. As far as we know, Gateway can only handle one ROM at a time (unless you use a computer to switch ROMs and saves, but at that point size doesn't matter).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2013)

lukands said:


> I realize some 3DS games are larger (1-2 GB range)


lol that's small compared to ps3 and wiiu romz


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 6, 2013)

ikh said:


> Has anyone tried downloading any roms? DS roms would download in a matter of minutes, but so far all the links I've found have said 1-2 hours. I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


 
Torrents are full of them


----------



## str8mjed (Jun 6, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> Torrents are full of them


 
I found some but with fewer seeds


----------



## Mthb54 (Jun 6, 2013)

str8mjed said:


> I found some but with fewer seeds


 
Us roms or europe roms?


----------



## str8mjed (Jun 6, 2013)

Mthb54 said:


> Us roms or europe roms?


 
Since I have an AU 3DS, I seek EUR ROMS.


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got all the USA roms, can't wait.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 6, 2013)

I just bought MH3U for 3DS because there is no USA ROM for it lol


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 6, 2013)

They listen to Devin but not me... ): /newcomer'd 

On topic: does anyone know if this topic (or a different one) is going to be stickied? I wanna make sure I stay up to date, but I don't want to have to scour the forums for info. Hopefully the review copy arrives soon, and then we'll get some real info.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 6, 2013)

JoelLittle said:


> They listen to Devin but not me... ): /newcomer'd
> 
> On topic: does anyone know if this topic (or a different one) is going to be stickied? I wanna make sure I stay up to date, but I don't want to have to scour the forums for info. Hopefully the review copy arrives soon, and then we'll get some real info.


 

bookmark it? subscribe to it?


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2013)

JoelLittle said:


> They listen to Devin but not me... ): /newcomer'd
> 
> On topic: does anyone know if this topic (or a different one) is going to be stickied? I wanna make sure I stay up to date, but I don't want to have to scour the forums for info. Hopefully the review copy arrives soon, and then we'll get some real info.


 

Just a warning really, but now reading back it does seem like I was backseat moderating. And for that I apologize. A bookmark of the first page would suffice, that and this topic is linked on the GBAtemp homepage. I'll try to update the other thread with information as I get it.

EDIT: I'm curious as to whether or not the ROMs would run if scrubbed. Another thing I'll have to test.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 6, 2013)

damn they're like ninjas today


----------



## Snailface (Jun 6, 2013)

JoelLittle said:


> It'd be pretty funny (and disappointing at the same time) if one of the review samples were sent to a Nintendo employee under disguise. Wouldn't surprise me.


You can bet on it.
It'll probably take a week or two before Nintendo issues a patch though. They thoroughly test their updates.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 6, 2013)

Heran Bago said:


> Why does GBAtemp need a partner to track scene releases?


Because the people here are too busy to do it themselves.

If that sounds like snark, it's not.  Posting the scene info for each release seems like a nice task at first, but it gets messy as time goes on.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

ikh said:


> I know the 3ds games are bigger but not substantially.


lol are you for real? some games get up to 4GB


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 6, 2013)

Snailface said:


> You can bet on it.
> It'll probably take a week or two before Nintendo issues a patch though. They thoroughly test their updates.


Looks like I'm gonna buy my 3DS (XL) used then so there's a better chance of getting a lower firmware version. I'd hate to buy from the first batch of 3DS' that patched out Gateway.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

lol wow, in an admin's topic no less


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 6, 2013)

Inspired by the actions of people here (though an idea with which I already toyed today), I am going to download _Shin Megami Tensei: Hackers_ ahead of time. (I am busy downloading Nintendo DS romsets, though, especially since I am at 4401-4500.)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 6, 2013)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:


> Inspired by the actions of people here (though an idea with which I already toyed today), I am going to download _Shin Megami Tensei: Hackers_ ahead of time. (I am busy downloading Nintendo DS romsets, though, especially since I am at 4401-4500.)


According to the ROM database (which isn't against the rules to talk about or link to, I think), Soul Hackers has yet to be dumped. But Overclocked is out. http://3ds.essh.co/
Edit: A lot of recent games haven't been dumped yet. Although, now that everyone's pretty psyched over Getaway, I imagine that'll change in the upcoming months.


----------



## drobb (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah, I need to get Overclocked. I've done bought Soul Hackers


----------



## sero (Jun 6, 2013)

I apologize if this has been asked/answered before.  I have a 3ds on a fairly old firmware because of my Acekard.  Will the newer games potentially require me to update, and if so will they allow me to incrementally update without connecting to the Internet (using the onboard update file)?


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

NVM I think I misread.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 6, 2013)

sero said:


> I apologize if this has been asked/answered before. I have a 3ds on a fairly old firmware because of my Acekard. Will the newer games potentially require me to update, and if so will they allow me to incrementally update without connecting to the Internet (using the onboard update file)?


In short, yes.
If you play a rom on the gateway, then most likely it will upgrade you to the firmware that was current *when the game came out* (pre-installed on the rom). It _cannot_ force you to update to the present online firmware unless you go online. Keep your wifi settings erased and wifi switch off.

Of course, do your homework and make sure the rom you play doesn't update you to a Gateway-blocking firmware. (something after 5.1.0-11 most likely)

edit: I suppose you want to keep your acekard working so you have to do your homework there too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2013)

str8mjed said:


> It's a bit  not a byte.


 

Those games aren't very huge  How is that possible?


----------



## sero (Jun 6, 2013)

Snailface said:


> In short, yes.
> If you play a rom on the gateway, then most likely it will upgrade you to the firmware that was current *when the game came out* (pre-installed on the rom). It _cannot_ force you to update to the present online firmware unless you go online. Keep your wifi settings erased and wifi switch off.
> 
> Of course, do your homework and make sure the rom you play doesn't update you to a Gateway-blocking firmware. (something after 5.1.0-11 most likely)
> ...


 
I'm not as torn up about the Acekard honestly; I have a DS Lite that will be able to use it so there isn't too much of an issue there.  It will suck if the new Pokemon games are still at a point in production that they can require a Gateway-breaking firmware.  I'm just hoping that this card will at least provide a 'cat and mouse' style situation where patches can be worked around, and that this isn't just the only exploit we're going to get.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 6, 2013)

sero said:


> I'm not as torn up about the Acekard honestly; I have a DS Lite that will be able to use it so there isn't too much of an issue there. It will suck if the new Pokemon games are still at a point in production that they can require a Gateway-breaking firmware. I'm just hoping that this card will at least provide a 'cat and mouse' style situation where patches can be worked around, and that this isn't just the only exploit we're going to get.


Not likely. It's just hard to imagine the first flash cart being the one to sink the 3ds security for good. Hole-in-one's are rare.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

Without buying a completely new, revised flashcart, how would there be a cat and mouse situation in case this gets blocked? The only changeable data is the ROM on the sd card. I highly doubt there will be any way to upgrade.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 6, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Without buying a completely new, revised flashcart, how would there be a cat and mouse situation in case this gets blocked? The only changeable data is the ROM on the sd card. I highly doubt there will be any way to upgrade.


... current flash carts say hi?


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... current flash carts say hi?


Yeah....that doesn't explain anything.


----------



## Mementos (Jun 6, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Without buying a completely new, revised flashcart, how would there be a cat and mouse situation in case this gets blocked? The only changeable data is the ROM on the sd card. I highly doubt there will be any way to upgrade.


 
They've said that they're working on Updates, so it will be updatable  They could just do it like, put the update file on an micro sd, as soon as you shut on the 3ds, the fpga looks for the update file on the sd card and flashes it (no need for unsigned code). Or it comes with an usb cable =)


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 6, 2013)

I think he's referring to the Supercard DSTwo, and its ability to flash anti-piracy measures on the fly.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 6, 2013)

Mementos said:


> They've said that they're working on Updates, so it will be updatable  They could just do it like, put the update file on an micro sd, as soon as you shut on the 3ds, the fpga looks for the update file on the sd card and flashes it (no need for unsigned code). Or it comes with an usb cable =)


Hmm...alright, but isn't the Gateway 3ds basically an unmodified CTR-005? (except for the sd slot replacing the ROM area) Are official games capable of updates in a similar manner?


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if making your 3ds rom dumps would work on this?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 6, 2013)

How does the region locking system work?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> How does the region locking system work?



Good question really. If Nintendo have done their job (and it looks like they have) then the region check will fall into an area of signed data thus requiring either homebrew/hacked kernel support or Nintendo's keys (not likely). I have heard rumblings it goes even further and is embedded into the game code itself which would definitely require homebrew capabilities or keys to work around but there is nothing to substantiate that at present.
There have been instances where the checks fell outside signing (the Wii had a weak one with a header value which then allowed a measure of region free-- if you ever saw a modchip claim it then it was this) and there may be a way to do a bait and switch similar to the DS flash carts on DSi/3ds hacks but I would not hold my breath. Indeed I would be quite shocked if this ever got region free without being used in conjunction with a homebrew capable hack.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 6, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Yeah....that doesn't explain anything.


Current flash carts have the area that presents data to the 3DS reflashable.
http://hackmii.com/2010/02/lawsuit-coming-in-3-2-1/
That's how updates for the DSi/3DS compatibility work.  It changes the data that the cart presents to the unit.


----------



## ikh (Jun 6, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> lol are you for real? some games get up to 4GB


 
I'm talking about games like cave story, compared to black and white 2 which took a few mins to dl. Maybe I just tried dodgy links, seeing as everyone else seems to be having no problems.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Because the people here are too busy to do it themselves.
> 
> If that sounds like snark, it's not. Posting the scene info for each release seems like a nice task at first, but it gets messy as time goes on.


 
Yeah but doesn't the staff know a bunch of people that'd jump at the chance to post release info as they get it? New staff position etc? I know GBAtemp has those kind of connections and resources.


----------



## Devin (Jun 7, 2013)

We already have a potential candidate site that we'll collaborate with. We do have some users that don't mind posting scene releases here, and there. (FAST and I tend to dabble in 360 game releases.)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't mind doing it, a long time ago I bought the wii releases up to date, flooding the USN in the process


----------



## guedesbrawl (Jun 11, 2013)

If I use this to play Mario Kart 7 Online, will it get discovered?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 11, 2013)

guedesbrawl said:


> If I use this to play Mario Kart 7 Online, will it get discovered?


It's quite possible. Their FAQ said online is possible, but not recommended. Ultimately, it's up to you.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's quite possible. Their FAQ said online is possible, but not recommended. Ultimately, it's up to you.


 
If the same principle is used in Wii "discovered and all.." how come I can play online with my Wii, that is soft-modded by the way.

And what did he meant by "discovered"???


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 11, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> If the same principle is used in Wii "discovered and all.." how come I can play online with my Wii, that is soft-modded by the way.
> 
> And what did he meant by "discovered"???


I didn't say it was impossible, I just said it's not recommended. I've played DS games using a flash cart online, and nothing happened to me either, but 3DS is a different and (relatively) new console.

Quoted from their FAQ:


> - Can you play multiplayer local and mostly online?
> Yes, but we advise not to use online features


 

And by discovered, I think he meant getting noticed and caught/punished/banned from Nintendo.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I didn't say it was impossible, I just said it's not recommended. Quoted from their FAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> And by discovered, I think he meant getting noticed and caught/punished/banned from Nintendo.


 
Nintendo can ban you from online?? that's lame from their side  -.-


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 11, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Nintendo can ban you from online?? that's lame from their side -.-


I don't know if they would, but I bet they could. And, the more people that go online with Gateway and have logs that show they've been using the same game/ROM id as a ton of others, the more likely they're gonna do something to prevent it.


----------



## lismati (Jun 11, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Nintendo can ban you from online?? that's lame from their side  -.-


It's not. Nintendo is just protecting it's profits.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Nintendo can ban you from online?? that's lame from their side  -.-


Nintendo is actually the ONLY major game company that so far has not done online bans.  Sony and Microsoft have been doing it for like 5 years or something like that.

If they want to ban you from using their online servers/bandwidth, they have full moral and legal right.  You're not paying for the online service, they are (it costs them money the whole time it's running).


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Nintendo is actually the ONLY major game company that so far has not done online bans.


They did online bans on the Wii, it just wasn't that common.  You could get around it by switching your Wii ID using the Wii Backup Disc though.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> They did online bans on the Wii, it just wasn't that common.  You could get around it by switching your Wii ID using the Wii Backup Disc though.


That was the companies who ran their own servers individually as far as I've seen, like Monster Hunter.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That was the companies who ran their own servers individually as far as I've seen, like Monster Hunter.


Monster Hunter was one of the first to have it's own individual bans, but Nintendo had their own for Mario Kart cheaters (no longer upheld).  The thing that sucked though, was when they banned you, it was from EVERYTHING.  All online service, including the Shop Channel and Netflix were blocked.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Monster Hunter was one of the first to have it's own individual bans, but Nintendo had their own for Mario Kart cheaters (no longer upheld).  The thing that sucked though, was when they banned you, it was from EVERYTHING.  All online service, including the Shop Channel and Netflix were blocked.


First I've heard of that happening at all.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> First I've heard of that happening at all.


Like I said, it wasn't very common.  Usually if you called Nintendo they would give you a second chance (or a third/fourth/fifth if you said you bought the console used ).


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2013)

natkoden said:


> Great, great news.
> 
> Releases on the front page, like the old days


True that. The beginning of a new Era!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Nintendo is actually the ONLY major game company that so far has not done online bans. Sony and Microsoft have been doing it for like 5 years or something like that.
> 
> If they want to ban you from using their online servers/bandwidth, they have full moral and legal right. You're not paying for the online service, they are (it costs them money the whole time it's running).


 
Doesn't matter, me no likey if they ban me, no matter the logic. let the peeps play  

But yeah, they didn't ban me from Wii  I just can't connect (Wii problems, don't know what) after I formatted my soft-modded Wii it can't connect to net because of some error...


----------

